# FREE shipping in June for my favorite bumper sticker!



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

This is my favorite anti-puppy mill bumper sticker. (You can buy magnetic backing from a printer so you don't have to stick the bumper sticker directly to your car  )

http://www.zazzle.com/prisonersofgreed/gif...304935707174575

Any opinions on which bumper sticker you like better and why, the cartoon dog or the real dog?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't look at them. :sorry: 
I'm sorry. My stomach can't handle it. 

I can successfully foster and fundraise, but I can't look at the pictures or deal with the stories.

Thank you for doing what you do; I admire you greatly.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If I were to display one on my car, I would prefer the cartoon drawing over the real photo. The real photo is definitely a wake-up call for anyone who doesn't know what petstore puppies are, but it's also offensive I think. I would like the graphic one to send to the pet stores, though! lol


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 22 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795519


> If I were to display one on my car, I would prefer the cartoon drawing over the real photo. The real photo is definitely a wake-up call for anyone who doesn't know what petstore puppies are, but it's also offensive I think. I would like the graphic one to send to the pet stores, though! lol[/B]


  Thanks Lisa for taking the time to respond! I did get the cartoon one for the reason you mentioned.

Lillykins, I totally understand not being able to look, and Gd bless you for your rescue work :heart:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I like the real one the best because it is too easy to dismiss the cartoon one as just an exaggerated drawing which means it isn't really real. The real dog can not be easily forgotten and will make people really think more about buying from pet shops hopefully.


----------

